# What is your favourite Text-to-Speech voice in the Animal Crossing series?



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

Animal Crossing is one of the few games that uses Text-to-Speech. There are many Text-to-Speech voices throughout the series. Here's a list of the voices that you can choose from (feel free to tell me if I have missed any, it's quite a big list so I probably have):

Doubutsu no Mori: Male
Doubutsu no Mori: Female
Doubutsu no Mori: Cranky
Doubutsu no Mori: Joan (did she have her own voice in this game?)

Animal Crossing: Male
Animal Crossing: Female
Animal Crossing: Cranky
Animal Crossing: Joan
Animal Crossing: Farley

Doubutsu no Mori e+: Farley

Animal Crossing: Wild World: English Male
Animal Crossing: Wild World: English Female
Animal Crossing: Wild World: English Cranky
Animal Crossing: Wild World: French Male
Animal Crossing: Wild World: French Female
Animal Crossing: Wild World: French Cranky
Animal Crossing: Wild World: German Male
Animal Crossing: Wild World: German Female
Animal Crossing: Wild World: German Cranky
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Italian Male
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Italian Female
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Italian Cranky
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Spanish Male
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Spanish Female
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Spanish Cranky
Animal Crossing: Wild World: Joan
_(whew)_
Animal Crossing: City Folk/Let's Go to the City: Male
Animal Crossing: City Folk/Let's Go to the City: Female
Animal Crossing: City Folk/Let's Go to the City: Cranky
Animal Crossing: City Folk/Let's Go to the City: Joan

Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Lazy
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Jock
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Cranky
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Smug
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Normal
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Peppy
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Snooty
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Uchi
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Lloid
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Timmy and Tommy
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Joan

Man, that was a long list. I've probably missed some out. Also, Wild World is the only game in the series that I know has different accents for the villagers for different languages (don't know if there's a Japanese accent). My personal favourite voices are Animal Crossing: Male, Animal Crossing: Female and all of the voices in New Leaf. I like the New Leaf ones because they sound more modern and fit in with the series' newer style but I like the GCN male and female voice as well because you can actually understand what they are saying due to how slow they speak, sometimes even with your eyes closed!


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 10, 2016)

I think there aren't different voices for personalities besides cranky in CF.

I like Joan's voice. It sounds quite different from other voices in the series.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 10, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I think there aren't different voices for personalities besides cranky in CF.



I haven't played City Folk for a long time. I could've sworn it had different voices for personalities besides cranky. I plan on buying the game again since I really miss it. But yeah, I like Joan's voice too due to how unique it is. It's *kinda* like a mix of a female voice and the cranky voice. It's not my favourite voice, but I find it pretty cool how she has her own voice.


----------

